# What is the most common car brand in your city/country?



## Manila-X




----------



## roofromoz

Australia in 2013:

Top 20 Best-selling Vehicles – 2013
1.Toyota Corolla – 43,498
2.Mazda 3 – 42,082
3.Toyota HiLux – 39,931
4.Hyundai i30 – 30,582
5.Holden Commodore – 27,766
6.Toyota Camry – 24,860
7.Mitsubishi Triton – 24,512
8.Holden Cruze – 24,421
9.Nissan Navara – 24,108
10.Ford Ranger – 21,752
11.Mazda CX-5 – 20,129
12.Ford Focus – 19,180
13.Hyundai ix35 – 19,086
14.Volkswagen Golf – 17,342
15.Holden Colorado – 17,203
16.Toyota RAV4 – 16,983
17.Mazda 2 – 15,167
18.Toyota Prado – 14,568
19.Ford Territory and Honda Civic – 14,261

Top 20 Best-selling Brands – 2013
1.Toyota – 214,630
2.Holden – 112,059
3.Mazda – 103,144
4.Hyundai – 97,006
5.Ford – 87,236
6.Nissan – 76,733
7.Mitsubishi – 71,528
8.Volkswagen – 54,892
9.Subaru – 40,200
10.Honda – 39,258
11.Kia – 29,778
12.Mercedes-Benz – 27,547
13.Jeep – 22,170
14.Suzuki – 22,075
15.BMW – 20,522
16.Audi – 16,009
17.Isuzu Ute – 10,209
18.Land Rover – 8350
19.Renault – 7016
20.Lexus – 6920

Link


----------



## roofromoz

Holden in a *very general sense *is the GM branding in Australia, just like Vauxhall in the UK, Opel in Europe, etc.

Holden have Australian made models, such as the Commodore, but have 'badged' imports as well, such as Vectras and Astras, to cite just 2.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*SOUTH KOREA*

1. Hyundai
2. Kia
3. Chevrolet
4. Ssangyong
5. Daewoo
6. Samsung/Renault
7. Ford
8. Toyota
9. Volkswagen
10. Audi


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

In Serbia the most common vehicles brand is Fiat/Zastava,but many people also drive VW,Opel,Audi.BMW...


----------



## Northwood-3179

The most common car brand in Russia is.... Lada! 
Next one should be Toyota(a lot of right handed second-hand japanese vechicles), Chevrolet(because of Niva) and Renault(because of Logan)


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

The same in Serbia many people are driving Lada Nivas and my parents too.


----------



## Perennial Quest

Northwood-3179 said:


> The most common car brand in Russia is.... Lada!
> Next one should be Toyota(a lot of right handed second-hand japanese vechicles), Chevrolet(because of Niva) and Renault(because of Logan)


You mean Chevrolet Niva, right?


----------



## Autoputevi kao hobi

No, my parenta have 2003 Lada Niva.


----------



## Northwood-3179

Perennial Quest said:


> You mean Chevrolet Niva, right?


Yes. New(12 years old so far) generation of Niva is being produced on joined GM-AutoVAZ plant in Togliatti. And "Niva" brand was sold to GM around the same time.


----------



## I(L)WTC

DELETE


----------



## castermaild55

it is not a brand.40% of cars in japan are Kei Cars


----------



## NordikNerd

Best selling car models for Iceland 2011 (sorry no newer statistics)

1	Toyota Yaris	424	4.8%
2	*Toyota Land Cruiser* 418	4.7%
3	Skoda Octavia	375	4.2%
4	Toyota Auris	269	3.0%
5	Toyota Rav4	256	2.9%
6	Subaru Legacy	214	2.4%
7	Toyota Land Cruiser 200	194	2.2%
8	Honda CR-V	156	1.8%
9	Hyundai Getz	153	1.7%
10	Toyota Corolla	151	1.7%
11	Hyundai i30	145	1.6%
12	Subaru Forester	142	1.6%
13	Toyota Avensis	141	1.6%
14	Nissan Qashqai	140	1.6%
15	Suzuki Grand Vitara	133	1.5%
16	Hyundai Tucson	121	1.4%
17	VW Golf	121	1.4%
18	Hyundai Santa Fe	121	1.4%
19	Subaru Impreza	119	1.3%
20	Kia Sorento	118	1.3%

Any other country in the world where Toyota Landcruiser is the 2nd best selling car ?


----------



## KiwiGuy

We have the Mitsubishi Outlander as the 4th best selling car as of March 2014 in NZ, if that counts. 

It's an SUV and they're pretty much everywhere. Interestingly enough, the two best selling vehicles in New Zealand are the Ford Ranger and Toyota Hilux pickup trucks.


----------



## xrtn2

Best car selling in Brazil 

1. Fiat Palio 8.239
2. VW Gol 6.304
3. Chevrolet Onix 6.037
4. Hyundai HB20 5.199
5. VW Fox / Crossfox 4.749
6. Fiat Uno 4.673
7. Fiat Siena 4.147
8. Chevrolet Prisma 3.911
9. Ford Ka 3.287
10. VW up! 3.263
11. VW Voyage 3.176
12. Renault Sandero 2.990
13. Ford Fiesta 2.939
14. Toyota Corolla 2.923
15. Hyundai HB20S 2.783
16. Honda Fit 2.617
17. Honda Civic 2.106
18. Chevrolet Classic 2.027
19. Chevrolet Cobalt 1.946
20. Chevrolet Celta 1.854
21. Toyota Etios Hatch 1.792
22. Renault Logan 1.598
23. Chevrolet Spin 1.459
24. Toyota Etios Sedan 1.276
25. Nissan March 1.028

Commercial vehicles

1. Fiat Strada 6.635
2. VW Saveiro 4.075
3. Chevrolet Montana 2.369
4. Ford Ecosport 2.233
5. Chevrolet S10 1.987
6. Toyota Hilux 1.873
7. Renault Duster 1.620
8. Fiat Fiorino 1.098
9. Ford Ranger 983
10. Hyundai Tucson 804
11. Mitsubishi L200 693
12. Hyundai ix35 690
13. VW Amarok 646
14. Renault Master 614
15. Toyota Hilux SW4 590
16. Chevrolet Tracker 570
17. Mitsubishi Pajero 518
18. Kia Sportage 488
19. Nissan Frontier 464
20. Hyundai HR 441
21. Toyota RAV4 441
22. Mitsubishi ASX 409
23. Fiat Ducato 339
24. Honda CR-V 330
25. Mitsubishi Outlander 317


----------



## NordikNerd

^^People buy SUVs in NZ probably because you have a similar geography to Iceland, rugged terrain and hilly gravel roads.

I see that Brazil also has a lot of SUVs, interesting that Renault kept the name on the Sandero, elsewhere its called the Dacia Sandero.


----------



## Inconfidente

^^ SUVs in Brazil are like an 'American dream'. It's a sign of success on business/career since cars in Brazil are expensive (specially the larger ones).


----------



## NordikNerd

Inconfidente said:


> ^^ SUVs in Brazil are like an 'American dream'. It's a sign of success on business/career since cars in Brazil are expensive (specially the larger ones).


Same thing in many other countries, including Sweden. People buy SUVs because the want to show off, not because they drive offroad. 

SUVs are safer than ordinary cars because they are bigger, but unsafer for those who drive smaller cars and risk to crash with them.


----------



## xrtn2

Best car selling October 2014 in Brazil

1. Fiat Palio 16.622
2. Chevrolet Onix 13.590
3. VW Gol 12.455
4. Fiat Uno 11.192
5. Hyundai HB20 10.603
6. VW Fox/CrossFox 9.683
7. Ford Ka 9.603
8. Chevrolet Prisma 8.342
9. Fiat Siena 8.221
10. Renault Sandero 7.008
11. VW Voyage 6.530
12. VW up! 6.441
13. Toyota Corolla 6.326
14. Ford Fiesta 5.891
15. Hyundai HB20S 5.673
16. Honda Fit 5.372
17. Chevrolet Cobalt 4.518
18. Chevrolet Celta 4.218
19. Honda Civic 4.038
20. Toyota Etios Hatch 4.016
21. Chevrolet Classic 3.865
22. Renault Logan 3.417
23. Chevrolet Spin 3.006
24. Toyota Etios Sedan 2.937
25. Honda City 2.524

Commercial vehicles

1. Fiat Strada 13.381
2. VW Saveiro 8.439
3. Renault Duster 4.773
4. Ford Ecosport 4.523
5. Chevrolet S10 4.424
6. Chevrolet Montana 4.306
7. Toyota Hilux 3.898
8. Fiat Fiorino 2.595
9. Ford Ranger 2.056
10. Mitsubishi L200 1.670
11. Hyundai Tucson 1.633
12. Hyundai ix35 1.426
13. VW Amarok 1.337
14. Mitsubishi Pajero 1.247
15. Toyota Hilux SW4 1.178
16. Nissan Frontier 1.156
17. Renault Master 1.139
18. Chevrolet Tracker 1.031
19. Mitsubishi ASX 1.000
20. Kia Sportage 960
21. Hyundai HR 883
22. Honda CR-V 712
23. Fiat Ducato 693
24. Toyota RAV4 689
25. Mitsubishi Outlander 681


----------



## lionpark

Hyundai, Skoda and Subaru most common brand car in South Africa that most of people are used.


----------



## Devi10

Hyundai Santro, Hyundai i10


----------



## KB335ci2

^^ Hyundai India has stopped production of the ancient Santro. Thank the lord.


----------



## JMGA196

I don't know the exact facts, but here in Guatemala I can see tons of Volkswagen, Toyota, Hyundai and BMW. And Chevrolet is not far.


----------



## redbaron_012

Yeah, I read the name of this thread...to think Falcon was the top selling nameplate in Australia a while back...quite a while now...but now, like all the other posts on here bland cars are what it is all about...the way the world is going...chuck everything in and mix it all about...let it set for 10 minutes then take your portion...Heck, This last ever Australian Falcon gave us a nice sedan, roomy, comfortable,Supercharged V8, rear drive...I could cry...I will cry when the last one rolls from our factory then we start buying...??? something International...? In future to get anything equivalent to this we will have to buy something exotic...sure they are great and probably better than our home grown sedan...but what a car it was...at an affordable price...


----------



## redbaron_012

and...because your all asleep when I post...if you don't like Blue...Gold is something different...if there are any billionaires out there...come and save this car and send it to the world...is that asking too much ? It is gone 7pm on saturday night here...I will wait for your answer...I wont consider much tomorrow, sunday...but monday, we can talk...


----------



## Humstudents

Toyota, Honda and Kia are the most common brands in my country. People mostly use these brands.


----------



## mkt

JMGA196 said:


> I don't know the exact facts, but here in Guatemala I can see tons of Volkswagen, Toyota, Hyundai and BMW. And Chevrolet is not far.


I love the variety of VW's I see when I visit my relatives in Guate


----------



## Bori427

mkt said:


> I love the variety of VW's I see when I visit my relatives in Guate




En Guate no ves muchas cascaras?


----------



## Colmlong1

In England, definitely would have to say Ford.


----------



## NordikNerd

Parkinglot in Linköping, Sweden. 

This parking is a good representative of the most common car models in Sweden. 
Most common as you can see is the Volvo V70 (II) the best selling car model in the years 2001-2015. 

SAAB is bancrupt since a couple of years, but the SAAB 9-5 is still one of the most seen car models in swedish traffic. 

You also see VW Passat, Audi A6 and Peugeot. French brands sell mostly small models like the Peugeot 207/208. Big french cars never sold that well here.

Then there is the Ford Focus which probably not has its strongest market in Sweden.

SEAT, Honda and Hyundai are considered to be quite odd and off beat models, for those who dont care so much about what brand they drive. 
Seat is somewhat of a cheaper version of the Audi.


----------



## michael812

TOP-10 most popular car brands in Russia (2013):

Lada (37%)
Toyota (8,5%)
Nissan (4%)
GAZ (3,8%)
Moskvich (3,4%)
Chevrolet (3,3%)
Ford (2,9%)
Hyundai (2,9%)
Volkswagen (2,6%)
Mitsubishi (2,5%)


----------



## caco

*Brazil 2014

1. Fiat Palio (184.337)









2. Volkswagen Gol (183.368)









3. Fiat Strada (153.132)









4. Chevrolet Onix (150.841)









5. Fiat Uno (122.269)









6. Hyundai HB20 (119.787)









7. Ford Fiesta (108.397)









8. Fiat Siena (106.973)









9. Volkswagen Fox/Cross Fox (101.340)









10. Renault Sandero (95.381)









Full list

*


----------



## mrsmartman

*Toyota*


----------



## ElectroSoldier

Here in the UK for 2015 

Ford Fiesta
Vauxhall Corsa
Ford Focus hatchback
VW Golf
Nissan Qashqai
Vauxhall Astra
VW Polo
Audi A3 Sportback
Mercedes Benz C Class saloon
Fiat 500


----------



## mkt

Bori427 said:


> En Guate no ves muchas cascaras?


cascaras?


----------



## african

Kenya |









(Pocket friendly brands)

1. Toyota is the dominant car brand in the Kenyan market (the probox is the best selling brand)









2. Nissan is the second most dominant car brand in the Kenyan market, most commercial/vans and a lot of passenger vehicles are Nissans (The Nissan Caravan is Nissan's best selling brand)









3. Mitsubishi is third (the tundra is prolly the best selling brand)









(Luxury car brands)

1. Mercedes is the dominant car brand in the Kenyan market (dominated by various cars in the C-Class)









2. Toyota is the second most dominant car brand in the Kenyan market (the Prado is the best selling brand/sometimes marketed as a Lexus)









3. Land Rover is third (the Range Rover is the best selling brand)


----------



## isabelbond

Polo


----------



## redbaron_012

redbaron_012 said:


> and...because your all asleep when I post...if you don't like Blue...Gold is something different...if there are any billionaires out there...come and save this car and send it to the world...is that asking too much ? It is gone 7pm on saturday night here...I will wait for your answer...I wont consider much tomorrow, sunday...but monday, we can talk...


Yeah...I know I am a dead duck...till we disappear very soon...cars like this will be gone...gone forever...and only rich people will buy similar for much dollars...and our car industry will be dead and gone...gone forever...LWF ! OK...hyundai etc is more...most anything is more...we are gone...go buy a microwave or a fridge...your all boring as shi#


----------



## addseo1119

*Like it*

I like above car, a Brazilian design. Thanks for sharing the good one. :banana:


----------



## ver89ritu

I lived in India in Delhi and here on Yamuna is one and only bridge


----------



## ver89ritu

And In India so much bridge if you want to see more about that just Google it and you all know why india is like heaven


----------



## dersyterf

In my city Hyundai is very popular.


----------



## jackass94

Top ten car brands in Russia (the number of new cars sold in 2014)

1 Lada 387307 
2 KIA 195691 
3 Renault 194531 
4 Hyundai 179631 
5 Nissan 162010 
6 Toyota 161954 
7 VW 128071 
8 Chevrolet 123175 
9 Skoda 84437 
10 Mitsubishi 80134


----------



## african

jackass94 said:


> Top ten car brands in Russia (the number of new cars sold in 2014)
> 
> 1 Lada 387307
> 2 KIA 195691
> 3 Renault 194531
> 4 Hyundai 179631
> 5 Nissan 162010
> 6 Toyota 161954
> 7 VW 128071
> 8 Chevrolet 123175
> 9 Skoda 84437
> 10 Mitsubishi 80134


Are ladas getting better quality wise? cause I heard that the Marussia is actually a good sports car? but not so much about ladas


----------



## jackass94

african said:


> Are ladas getting better quality wise? cause I heard that the Marussia is actually a good sports car? but not so much about ladas


Yep, the Renault–Nissan Alliance is their controlling shareholder now and the quaility has definitely increased. 

For example, a brand new Lada Vesta (available since this autumn):










As for Marussia, unfortunately the company was disbanded last year.


----------



## russianpride

african said:


> Are ladas getting better quality wise? cause I heard that the Marussia is actually a good sports car? but not so much about ladas


Actually much better than even 2 or 3 years ago. Two brand new models are going to be produced soon.

Lada Vesta










Lada XRAY


----------



## Marsupilami

Hi :wave: These are the statistics for Chile (First semester):

1- Chevrolet : 14.759









2- Kia : 11.977









3- Hyundai : 10.368









4- Suzuki : 10.154









5- Nissan : 7.697









6- Toyota : 5.130









7- Mazda : 4.801









8- Renault : 2.802









9- Subaru : 2.649









10- Ford : 2.431









11- Peugeot : 2.280









12- Grupo Chrysler : 2.082









13- Great Wall : 1.511









14- Chery : 1.487









15- Mitsubishi : 1.459









16- Mercedes : 1.271









17- BMW : 1.231









18- Honda : 1.154









19- VW : 1.083









20- SsangYong : 947


----------



## vnhr9

In Vietnam, Toyota is the most common brand.
Web: vnmanpower,com


----------



## Manila-X

The Philippines

1) Toyota
2) Nissan
3) Honda
4) Isuzu
5) Mitsubishi
6) Mazda


----------



## tom_smith01

In my country most common car brand is Toyota but In that in my general vicinity I have never seen an electric auto claimed by somebody driving it to the store or on the open street. Thanks


----------



## ourcity

Toyota.


----------



## Rochenky32

Noah is most common and familiar in Bangladesh.


----------



## NordikNerd

*The 10 Most Popular European Cars in the U.S.*

1. VOLKSWAGEN JETTA
2. BMW 3-SERIES
3. MERCEDES-BENZ C-CLASS
4. VOLVO S80
5. MINI COOPER
6. AUDI A4
7. BMW 5-SERIES
8. VOLKSWAGEN GOLF
9. VOLKSWAGEN PASSAT CC
10. VOLKSWAGEN BEETLE

8/10 cars are german, obviously the french/italian brands have no success in the U.S, maybe it's due to the design and that americans prefer solidly built cars.

I don't see what the americans like so much about the VW Jetta. It is called VW Bora in Europe. In Sweden it was not very popular, I dont think it's even marketed here today, it's considered to be the odd cousin of VW Golf. It's a car usually driven by elderly people.

Source:http://www.carophile.org/10-popular-european-cars-u-s/


----------



## Perennial Quest

Most selling brands in Italy (January-October 2015)

1) Fiat
2) Volkswagen
3) Ford
4) Renault
5) Opel
6) Peugeot
7) Toyota
8) Audi
9) Nissan
10) Mercedes

(source: Quattroruote, December 2015 issue)


----------



## foxter111

In New York Honda CR-V


----------



## mirright

Mazda is very common in my small city.


----------



## esenadam

In Istanbul Renault


----------



## mrsmartman

http://www.largus.fr/actualite-auto...francais-devoiles-5823384-7197917-photos.html


----------



## AnnHarry

Seems like Toyota is the common in every country especially here in Asia.


----------



## mrsmartman




----------

